# power is out



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well just before 5 am the wind woke us up, then shortly after we lost power. then it came back on 3 min later...then right out again...now it has been off for 45 min. guess it is going to be out for a while. luckily when i went to tampa i bought a cable to hook my laptop to my cell phone. just wanted to pop in and tell u guys i wont be around, i know a lot of u r worried. wish us luck!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh!!! I do wish you luck and that all will be OK. That is cool that you can hook your laptop to your cellphone.... I didn't know that could be done. Take care!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Best of luck Jaimie! We will be thinking of you guys! Stay safe!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Take care Jaimie, stay safe, you are in our thoughts and prayes here


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

We will all be thinking of you and keeping you and your family in friends in our prayers.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, please stay safe!! We are praying and thinking of you. Hope all stays well.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jaimie, Hope you continue to be safe. I still have power in Jackson but I am watching FOXNews and the reporter is in Gulfport. I think my poor city is screwed! The reporter can barely stand up and they are saying that the worst of it is still 2-3 hours away. I fear for my house.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the update! I was thinking about everyone in the storm this morning.. i rushed to turn on the news! I hope all is well Jamie... I bet you will be glad to have puppy pads now.. hehe...







I will be waiting for your next update!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 29 2005, 09:07 AM
> *Jaimie, Hope you continue to be safe.  I still have power in Jackson but I am watching FOXNews and the reporter is in Gulfport.  I think my poor city is screwed!  The reporter can barely stand up and they are saying that the worst of it is still 2-3 hours away.  I fear for my house.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94906*


[/QUOTE]
oh man... i pray your house will be okay..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know you are ok. As I was reading your post I was wondering how you could post if there was no eletricity! LOL! Good thing you bought that cable. Good luck! Stay safe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 29 2005, 09:07 AM
> *Jaimie, Hope you continue to be safe.  I still have power in Jackson but I am watching FOXNews and the reporter is in Gulfport.  I think my poor city is screwed!  The reporter can barely stand up and they are saying that the worst of it is still 2-3 hours away.  I fear for my house.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94906*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, gosh.... I know.... the news keeps talking about Mississippi.... I'm glad you and your family and pups are safe. I hope your house makes it!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 29 2005, 09:07 AM
> *Jaimie, Hope you continue to be safe.  I still have power in Jackson but I am watching FOXNews and the reporter is in Gulfport.  I think my poor city is screwed!  The reporter can barely stand up and they are saying that the worst of it is still 2-3 hours away.  I fear for my house.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94906*


[/QUOTE]


You stay safe. My husbands sister is on Caribe Alabama. I am not sure where it is but it's on the Gulf Coast. He has not been able to get he on the phone. It worries us.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

A surge came into Gulf Port, MS where it is 27 feet above sea level, the water covering the ground is 4 to 5 feet deep.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jaimie, MsMagnolia and all who are in the storm...may God keep you in his loving arms. I pray that your homes will stay safe, but more importantly that you and your families all stay safe.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Best of luck!!!!







Stay safe!!!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

My thoughts are with you!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We got word from our next door neighbor. He had heard from the neighbor two doors down from us that had tried to stay. The guy and his wife had to swim out to higher ground. The people on the other side of us completely lost their roof, which blew across the street and into another house, knocking all windows out over there. The guy that called us said that he knew for a fact that all his doors had failed and that they were flapping in the breeze. We spent $15,000 2 years ago having specially made hurricane panels to put over all doors and windows. Guess we're getting ready to find out if they work. It is really bad on the coast. Mike said that even though our whole end of the street is 12 feet up, we will all have water in our houses - at least a few feet. We are really bummed. At least we are safe. We only brought our dogs, and a few clothes to come out. I brought the safe, the jewelry, the papers (including the Paul McCartney tickets for Houston). It is really not good.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 29 2005, 10:15 AM
> *We got word from our next door neighbor.  He had heard from the neighbor two doors down from us that had tried to stay.  The guy and his wife had to swim out to higher ground.  The people on the other side of us completely lost their roof, which blew across the street and into another house, knocking all windows out over there.  The guy that called us said that he knew for a fact that all his doors had failed and that they were flapping in the breeze.  We spent $15,000 2 years ago having specially made hurricane panels to put over all doors and windows.  Guess we're getting ready to find out if they work.  It is really bad on the coast.  Mike said that even though our whole end of the street is 12 feet up, we will all have water in our houses - at least a few feet.  We are really bummed.  At least we are safe.  We only brought our dogs, and a few clothes to come out.  I brought the safe, the jewelry, the papers (including the Paul McCartney tickets for Houston).  It is really not good.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94973*


[/QUOTE]
OMG! I'm so sorry! At least you guys are save. Everything else is replacable.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Jamie & Susan, I will continue to lift all of you and your families in prayer. I hope that it doesn't affect your homes. I keep watching Fox News and it doesn't look good but miracles do happen. Biggest concern is that all of you and your families come through this safely.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

Thanks for the update...I am so sorry...I can't imagine the way you are feeling not being able to have any control over this...but you and your family are safe and that is everything. Posessions can be replaced. I am so sorry.

I continue to pray


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG, I'm sorry


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, I'm so sorry to read your update on your home. I can't even imagine how you must all feel but you have my deepest empathy. I'm glad you evacuated and your family is safe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jamie and Susan, I am glad you are safe. I spent time in prayer for you both. Susan I am so sorry you have to go back to the mess. If I lived close I would come and help you clean up. I will continue praying for you boty.Paula


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The reports are now coming that our entire house is submerged. Dandy.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I feel so bad for all those that are in the hurricanes path, please stay safe


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I just spoke VERY briefly to Jaimie(LadyMontava) online and she is still ok..power is out yet but she is hanging in there. Ms magnolia, I am very sorry to hear about your house, I do hope the reports are a bit exaggerated ...there is always hope


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We had a huricane pass over us 1 week ago and I was not even aware I though it was just a bad storm until my husband called home from work. It did horible damage in other cities close to us and down town toronto to. We were really lucky it just passed over our home in mississauga. Down town roads were broken and homes flooded. Here are some picture of what happened here last week Friday in my gallery. The one that you are getting now is suppost to come here on Wendsday they said on the news.









My prays and thoughts are with you all. Please stay safe.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Chelsey: those pictures are amazing and scary at the same time.









I feel so bad for all the people involved in this.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 29 2005, 12:35 PM
> *Chelsey: those pictures are amazing and scary at the same time.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I just finished posting the rest of them... I had to convert them from power point.
The thing is I was sitting here in my home not even knowing what was going on. The weather went from wonderful sunny day to a horible mess in minets. it was allfull. We had hail as well. There was a man traped under a bridge that could not get out and trains runing on top. Lots of homes were flooded with sewage water that got backed up.
I just thank the lord our family was safe. Our family in Granada got hit last year and They are still trying to recover. It a horible thing. We are just lucky everyone is safe.
So please keep safe and we will pray for you all.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I left a message on the Katrina thread. We may be without power very soon. I'll update if I can. Peace


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry Susan to hear about your home, I too hope that what you have heard is exaggerated. I am pleased that you managed to get to safer ground though, and that you are safe from harms way.
Jaimie I am also thinking of you too, please everyone in the wake of this terrible storm, stay safe, I am thinking of you all and praying for your safety.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I haven't heard back from Jaimie since my last message posted here...she is still w/out power and only comes on for a moment to update. she's trying to conserve her cell phone power. I'll pass along any more info I get from her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Aug 29 2005, 12:54 PM
> *I haven't heard back from Jaimie since my last message posted here...she is still w/out power and only comes on for a moment to update. she's trying to conserve her cell phone power. I'll pass along any more info I get from her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95036*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I hope you all made it through okay!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope that everyone continues to be ok....Susan, I would have saved the Paul McCartney tickets too!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, I'm talking to Jaimie as I type this. She says everything is ok. She says it's not flooded where she is, they just lost part of a tree in the winds. She said the winds didn't get "that bad"....and Parker was a brave little boy and pottied outside in them! She said she won't have power for a couple of days or so, but everything is fine.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I posted this in the Katrina thread also.....

I just got an email from Susan (MsMagnolia) saying that her power is out. She wanted me to let you all know..... She has a Blackberry, so she is able to communicate somewhat.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the updates of both Susan and Jaimie, lets hope the worst is over for them now.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

So glad that they can stay in touch. It looks horrible on the news. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's hope that the worst in behind us.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the updates on them. Glad to hear they are all still okay


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Just got home and read all the posts. I just glad everyone is ok. As long as you have your family (furballs included) you have it all.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh these storms are so scary. i have a friend in gonzales, LA and I havent heard from her in a couple days. i'm sure she's fine (hope hope hope!) and she's just staying with family further north... positive thoughts for jaimie and susan. this is scary stuff. when i lived in FL, we were always so lucky and had bad storms and only inches of flooding. when i was young and stupid, i used to head to the beaches to go surf. i think i would have even been afraid of katrina, back then. few storms scared me off, but this one had me worried from the start. it just didnt look good at the beginning. 







jaimie and susan








stay well, save cell phone power, and hug the malts!

ann marie and the "storms stink" buttercup


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Has anyone gotten any updates?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Iam talking to Jaimie as we speak ...she is w/out her cable modem and cable tv but does have power back. I am sure she'll come here and update everyone when she gets a better connection to the net.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank God she has checked in and at least has power. I know the hard part now will be putting lives back together after the destruction...My prayers are with all in that part of the country.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Aug 30 2005, 08:45 AM
> *Iam talking to Jaimie as we speak ...she is w/out her cable modem and cable tv but does have power back. I am sure she'll come here and update everyone when she gets a better connection to the net.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95319*


[/QUOTE]
I talked to her too. She and her family are still ok. Her mother in law is trying to talk jamie's husbands grandparents into leaving new orleans (were the stayed during katrina). CNN (or Yahoo News can't remember which one) is reporting that new orleans is 80% flooded.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

God bless you Jaimie, hang in there Were all thinking of you and praying for you guys.. Glad your ok


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Aug 30 2005, 08:20 AM
> *Has anyone gotten any updates?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95277*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I heard from Susan (Ms. Magnolia) and here is what she says:

_We are fine and still without power. Beautiful day, so maybe in a few days. Water pressure is bad and afraid we'll lose that too. No news from friends on coast. John's partner has not been heard from in 24 hours. His wife is frantic. We are being told it may be at least a week before my husband can even go look. Thanks to all for the suggestions about Jolie. Swaddling worked well. How is Jaimie?

Susan_


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much for letting us know that both Jaimie and Susan and families are safe, that is a great relief.








I just pray that they remain safe and that their damage and losses are kept to a minimum.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything from Lucy Lou? I believe she's from somewhere in Mississippi and they were hit pretty badly, too.

She's got puppies to take care of, too.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm glad everyone is ok and safe.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

What a sigh of relief I just felt after reading that so far, everyone we know is okay. I still feel just horrible for all those who have lost someone or something in this terrible storm. We just got a notice on the news here in WV that we are anticipating possible tornadoes with hail approx. .5inches in diameter, along with severe thunderstorms, wind gusts up to 70 mph, and dangerous lighting. I believe this is a result of Katrina as well. 
Is it just me, or does mother nature just leave you in absolute awe?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Aug 30 2005, 02:06 PM
> *What a sigh of relief I just felt after reading that so far, everyone we know is okay.  I still feel just horrible for all those who have lost someone or something in this terrible storm.  We just got a notice on the news here in WV that we are anticipating possible tornadoes with hail approx. .5inches in diameter, along with severe thunderstorms, wind gusts up to 70 mph, and dangerous lighting.  I believe this is a result of Katrina as well.
> Is it just me, or does mother nature just leave you in absolute awe?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95431*


[/QUOTE]

OMG please be safe, I sure hope they are wrong and the storms peter out once and for all from that dreadful hurricane.
Take care and stay safe, I will be praying for your safety


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 30 2005, 01:55 PM
> *Has anyone heard anything from Lucy Lou? I believe she's from somewhere in Mississippi and they were hit pretty badly, too.
> 
> She's got puppies to take care of, too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95426*


[/QUOTE]

Oh no, I don't think we have heard anything from her, I pray they are safe and that they got out and have their babies with them.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Aug 30 2005, 05:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I don't think we have heard anything from her, I pray they are safe and that they got out and have their babies with them.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95494
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've tried to call her but have been unable to get in touch with her (due to the cell phone outtage). I hope all is okay









Everyone is definately in my prayers. Stay safe!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We are going to get the left over level one tonight and tomorrow morning.
they are worried about the picture of the road I listed will turn in to an avelanch. 
Peoples home will be flooded again. I pray ours won't be


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We got the tropical storm winds and rains throughout Tennessee last night. Our power went out for a few hours in the middle of the night. The wind was awful...as was the rain. It was really hard to sleep...in fact I did very little.
We have LOTS of trees, and I fully anticipated lots of damage on our property, but for the most part it was just lots of fallen limbs, and no major damage.
There was lots of debris and limbs all over the town this morning. I was really hoping for a "flood day" out of school. We have them every so often when we get so much rain the buses can't travel the back roads....but no such luck. -_- We went to school today.







My students were disappointed too....they kept asking if we were getting out at 1/2 day if it kept raining.









Anyway...all faired well here considering. I am glad that Katrina has pushed her way on north and is on her way to being gone. Maybe now people can begin to rebuild and start over again.

Hugs and prayers to all who endured her wrath.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 30 2005, 07:09 PM
> *We got the tropical storm winds and rains throughout Tennessee last night. Our power went out for a few hours in the middle of the night. The wind was awful...as was the rain. It was really hard to sleep...in fact I did very little.
> We have LOTS of trees, and I fully anticipated lots of damage on our property, but for the most part it was just lots of fallen limbs, and no major damage.
> There was lots of debris and limbs all over the town this morning. I was really hoping for a "flood day" out of school. We have them every so often when we get so much rain the buses can't travel the back roads....but no such luck.  -_- We went to school today.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We did have some rains and winds here in Nashville. I couldn't believe that I still dragged myself in that horrible weather on Tuesday morning to the gym. I think I am addicted to exercising.

I posted this on the other thread...but if someone will be talking to LadyM (Jaimie) by phone, can you please ask her how her infected finger is doing? I hope she was able to see a doctor...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 31 2005, 07:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did have some rains and winds here in Nashville. I couldn't believe that I still dragged myself in that horrible weather on Tuesday morning to the gym. I think I am addicted to exercising.

I posted this on the other thread...but if someone will be talking to LadyM (Jaimie) by phone, can you please ask her how her infected finger is doing? I hope she was able to see a doctor...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95879
[/B][/QUOTE]


The other night, before the storm came in...I was chatting with her, and she had been to the ER to get some antibiotics. I haven't gotten an update since then.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Update on Jaimie...she is online w/ me right now. I've spent much time online searching for information for her relatives' homes conditions. I am hearing mixed reports. She DID go to the ER Sunday afternoon for her finger and after a 3 hour wait in the ER the doc took 30 seconds, looked at it and said "yup..it's infected"







thanks doc! fastforward to a wait at the pharmacy for antibiotics ....she did get the meds Sunday before the storm. 

Internet connection via her cell phone is dropping in and out. She's doing fine. I think she's sad/frustrated like the rest of us. She has to go back to school tomorrow and she's sad about that.


----------

